# Vaffan...in genere



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2013)

Praticamente non ho più una vita.
Il 10% poi.
Sparito.
Volatilizzato.
ANNULLATO.
Oggi mi sono presa mezza giornata di ferie e mi sono addormentata aspettando il passante ferroviario. Devo avere dato uno spettacolo davvero pietoso. E non avevo nemmeno la scusa di essere nà tossica, visto l'abbigliamento da visita-comemrciale-avvocato.
E sono arrivata a casa due ore dopo. Incazzata come una biscia.
E ho dovuto raccattare 1200 vomiti dei gatti. Annaffiare urgentemente le orchidee che avevano messo uno striscione fuori dalla finestra con sopra scritto.
Non siamo nel deserto. bagnaci cazzo.
Cambiare la sabbia ai gatti.
Fare due lavatrici.
Ho perso di nuovo chili e il mio capo bello ma stronzo mi fa irritare non poco.
Lui mostrizza me e io mostrizzo lui.
Niente a che vedere con Man. Un altro pianeta proprio.
Man...mmmhhhh. 
Mi ha mandato un sms.
_Torno da Parigi il 5. Comincia a cercare sull'agenda_
Ho sorriso e non risposto.

Mattia mi fa la cena quando arrivo a casa alla sera. In genere alle 10.
Sono contenta?
No, ma ovviamente non gli dico nulla.
Mi aspetta e cucina e anche se non capisce che alle 10 di sera vorrei mangiare che so...insalata, pesce, frutta o comunque cose leggere, apprezzo le polpette di cinghiale austriano affogate in un mare di olio e burro.
Apprezzo anche i primi molto leggeri panna e gorgonzola
No. Non è vero che apprezzo ma non ho il cuore di dirgli che la panna e il gorgonzola in estate la mangia solo la sua famigghia e che no, le polpette di cinghiale non sono leggere.
La cosa che rende però piacevoli, e molto, queste cene da incubo è il gossip che mi racconta su Bingo Bongo. me lo racconta con un sacco di intercalari napulè, che mi fanno ribaltare dalla sedia.
Minchia è una storia al limite del paradosso.
...praticamente la sorella vive con Bingo ma la padrona di casa non lo sa e lui sta tutto il giorno nascosto, in casa, con le tapparelle giù e immobile per non far rumore.
E visto che è senza lavoro ci chiediamo tutti come faccia a cercarlo mimando un soprammobile a grandezza naturale del Buddah.

La risposta sarebbe. C'è internet. Certo. A conoscerlo, sapere che c'è.
Mia suocera intanto ha deciso di ascolatrmi e di prendere la cosa con ironia e lasciar perdere, infatti da due giorni minaccia il suicidio truculento (con tanto di sorelle al seguito. Una strage praticamente) se la figlia non lascia il coso Perfetto. Stiamo entrando nel perfetto dramma napulè.
Proprio quello di cui ho bisogno, perchè alla fine mandano sempre me afare il lavoro sporco.<
Comunque.
Il mio blog di nudo procede. Un pò a rilento certo, non ho tutto sto tempo per stare con le tette al vento D) e la Guest in sovrappeso in primo piano.
Ecco. Il mio 10% si è ridotto a questo.

E ho bisogno di un lifting, ho deciso.


Abbattetemi


----------



## Alessandra (20 Luglio 2013)

caspita Tebe...e per quanto tempo sarai impegnata in questo progetto che ti impegna cosi' tanto?

Come sta andando? ...mostrizzamenti fra managers a parte...?
e la tua troupe come procede? e' collaborativa?


Bingo Bongo e' fantastico....ma la sorella di Mattia di piu'...nascondere un uomo per 24h su 24 nella tana del Lupo....se lo sapesse tua suocera e la sua banda di comari...!!! hahahah


----------



## Arianna (20 Luglio 2013)

Passante ferroviario?


----------



## Tebe (20 Luglio 2013)

Arianna;bt8844 ha detto:
			
		

> Passante ferroviario?


si. Chiamo passante qualsiasi cosa. Il passante metropolitanO, il passante stradale, il passante biciclettaro e via così.
Perchè?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (20 Luglio 2013)

Alessandra;bt8842 ha detto:
			
		

> caspita Tebe...e per quanto tempo sarai impegnata in questo progetto che ti impegna cosi' tanto?
> 
> Come sta andando? ...mostrizzamenti fra managers a parte...?
> e la tua troupe come procede? e' collaborativa?
> ...


ma come, non hai capito che mia suocera sa tutto? E anche il paese!!!
Lei è andata a convivere con Bingo Bongo in gesto di sfida!!!
Ecco perchè siamo nel dramma napulè.
Tutti sanno dell'impresentabile. Tutti. Pure il prete.
Se no mica diceva che si suicida...

Per il resto mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere...oggi è sabato. Voglio sciallarmi.
Andrò a fare un giro nel forum dei master:mrgreen:


----------



## Alessandra (21 Luglio 2013)

Tebe;bt8846 ha detto:
			
		

> ma come, non hai capito che mia suocera sa tutto? E anche il paese!!!
> Lei è andata a convivere con Bingo Bongo in gesto di sfida!!!
> Ecco perchè siamo nel dramma napulè.
> Tutti sanno dell'impresentabile. Tutti. Pure il prete.
> ...



ahahah...tua suocera sa? scusa non avevo capito...sara' il caldo africano di questi giorni che mi manda il cervello in tilt!!! ancora piu' divertente del previsto!!

Buon sciallo cara


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Luglio 2013)

vabbè allora ti perdono ......


----------

